
Speeding Tesla driver caught napping behind the wheel on Alberta highway - mtr
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/tesla-driver-autopilot-alberta-ponoka-speeding-dangerous-driving-1.5727828
======
mtr
Not only was the driver sleeping, the car was exceeding the speed limit by 40
km/h (25 mph).

~~~
rsynnott
And it _sped up_ when the police turned on their emergency lights, allegedly.

~~~
foofoo55
Because the cars in front of it got out of the way for the police vehicle, the
Tesla could accelerate to it's preset cruise speed.

~~~
rsynnott
Its preset cruise speed is 150km/h?! Did it think it was on an autobahn?

------
rcMgD2BwE72F
Better napping than dead?

